# OTT Scorpion?



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just got my second hand scorpion a couple days ago. It feels amazing in the hand. However I am having issues with the whole TTF thing, so I am thinking about modding the forks to OTT. Anyone ever try this? Any particular reason why it would be a bad idea? Any tips for working with the material used to make the frame? Any advice would be welcomed, so thanks in advance for your input 

P. S. Have a great day


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I set mine up once with 1632 singles OTT and shot bbs with it. It would probably work with larger diameter tubes as well. I haven't tried tying on flats OTT on the stock tips, but I bet it would work ok.

Curious to see the mod if you go through with it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been thinking of getting one and modding it to take tubes (a bit like slingdude). But I was thinking drilling a 1/8" hole in the centre of the band groove and using a matchstick type attachment.

To convert to OTT - just not sure you have enough meat to work with...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the idea of OTT but i have actuallylearned to shoot this one and the Sniper TTF decently,took a rabbit with the skorpion last winter at about 15 yards,and {accidently] a possum at 50 feet with the sniper and a marble.look forward to seeing what you come up with tho


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I must have been blinded by love, all the times I've looked at scorpion's and it never occurred to me it's a ttf lol

Definitely looking forward to what you guys come up with for ott, and maybe need one to learn ttf again


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have a scorpion so I might not get this right, but it looks to me like you could file band grooves on the target side and tie the bands on. Sort of like a universal fork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A post by Bill a little while back. The OTT in the picture may be what you need to pursue.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115658-production-of-the-mini-taurus-trio/?p=1296332


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I ran it with tubes today and it was an excellent experience overall. I think that if I lower the fork tips a bit it will reduce torque. Maybe add some band grooves in the other direction I will have what I am looking for. Even shooting it TTF I do not use up all the available band attachment surface so I am not worried about that.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

thinking about this a bit more, If you cut off like 1/2 or 2/3 of the existing tips and filled in the existing TTF band grooves with jb weld or something similar and then smoothed it all out, you'd have a nice flat, smooth, descent sized tip for tying on OTT flats.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

OK here is the progress so far. I did not finish out the tips because I want to shoot it a little and be sure I like the new fork height. I am thinking I'll just add crosswise grooves to make it a universal tip as the fillers I am familiar with will not bond to the frame material. Too dark to try it out but it feels nice so far


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am still shooting it with the tubes till I get the time and energy together to finish sand and polish the fork tips so the real fun can begin and I can band her with some flats.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Current state of the frame


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have things smoothed down so I can use flat bands with the OTT Scorpion now. Some notes, it shoots just as well and as accurately / smoothly / comfortably as I had hoped it would  I did have one unexpected issue though. The slope of the frame at the point where I made my cuts meant that the band ties would just ride up and off. To fix this I cut grooves all the way around each fork, problem solved. The low forks and ergo grip of the frame mean very minimal wrist strain even with heavy band sets.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That looks great, Raventree! I really like low fork tips for OTT, and i bet this feels really nice to shoot!


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks good...What did you use for the m0d -belt sander?

thanks, g


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Great mod! Personally I wouldn't do it, but seeing that you are in love with ott, what you did was smart and great!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice mod! I know its expensive but if you are interested, ProShot and Lewis Pride came out with an OTT Targa that is similar to a Scorpion design. https://proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=766


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Nice mod! I know its expensive but if you are interested, ProShot and Lewis Pride came out with an OTT Targa that is similar to a Scorpion design. https://proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=766


I didn't say it, but the shortened tips reminded me a lot of the Targa. I need my slingshot budget to recover a bit, but the OTT Targa is a design I've been interested in for a little while.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Really like the mods.Awesome work!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SLINGDUDE said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Nice mod! I know its expensive but if you are interested, ProShot and Lewis Pride came out with an OTT Targa that is similar to a Scorpion design. https://proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=766
> ...


Lewis asked me some time ago if it would be alright for him to produce a Scorpion frame of his own, I said that would be fine, especially since he's basically producing one off frames... and the Targa is the result.

In the short while, in the next few weeks in other words, we will be expanding our custom and semi-custom work to include certain favorite designs and modifications of those designs....

I've been working pretty hard over the last few months to get stl format of all our most popular slingshots so I can simply cut them out on a CNC mill and or router... What this will do, is allow for custom sizing and a great variety of materials to be used.

So soon, if a person were to want a Scorpion, but the standard is a touch large for their taste.... then all I have to do is adjust a few parameters and a perfectly sized one made to order will be an option!

Or... it could be an HTS, or a TopShot, or a Boyscout.... or, like I said, any one of our most popular slingshots... including some that haven't even been released yet!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

boomslang said:


> Looks good...What did you use for the m0d -belt sander?
> 
> thanks, g


I cut the forks to a little over sized with a Japanese pull saw (cheap one from Harbor Freight) then got it close with a dremel like tool with adjustable speed and from there on it was just hand work with files and sand paper


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for the reply R.

g


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I can see where you are going, and I love to hack at things too. However, I found a 'sweet spot' using my PP Hammer in a similar fashion. I've only shot it about 20 times so far but the first cold shot was dead center on my golf ball target! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mojave Mo said:


> I can see where you are going, and I love to hack at things too. However, I found a 'sweet spot' using my PP Hammer in a similar fashion. I've only shot it about 20 times so far but the first cold shot was dead center on my golf ball target! MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup  before I did any cutting on my Scorpion, I rigged it with tubes much the same way you have and that was the nail in the coffin. After that I had to mod the frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I can see where you are going, and I love to hack at things too. However, I found a 'sweet spot' using my PP Hammer in a similar fashion. I've only shot it about 20 times so far but the first cold shot was dead center on my golf ball target! MM
> ...


Yup. I get it. I put a grip model on The Hammer, but nothing sits in the hand like a Scorpion. I'm looking forward to your final-final mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Great job


----------

